# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  आओ बढ़ाये थायरायड के प्रति जागरुकता||||||||

## Apurv Sharma

*क्या आप जानते है "हमारे देश में चार करोड़ से भी ज्यादा लोग थायरायड के शिकार हैं | जिन में ज्यादातर महिलाये शामिल है | लेकिन उनमें से 90 %  लोग थायरायड के प्रति जागरुक नहीं होने के कारण वे उसके लक्षणों को अनदेखा करते रहते हैं ।और सही समय पर थायरायड की जांच नहीं कराते हैं, जिससे यह समस्या गंभीर होती जाती है और इससे अन्य कई बिमारियों की शुरुआत होती है।"

*

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या होता है थायरायड..

*थायरायड ज्यादातर महिलाओं में होने वाला एक रोग है।जो की हार्मोन्स के असंतुलन के कारण यह रोग होता है। थॉयरायड का कम या ज्यादा होना ही इस बीमारी का कारण है। अगर हार्मोन कम होने लगता है तो आपके शरीर का मेटाबोलिज्म बहुत तेज हो जाता है और आपकी ऊर्जा बहुत जल्दी खर्च हो जाती है। अगर बढ़ जाए तो शरीर की मेटाबोलिज्म प्रक्रिया धीमी हो जाती है। ऐसे में शरीर में ऊर्जा बननी कम हो जाती है और थकान तथा सुस्ती बढ़ जाती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थाइरोइड के लक्षण :-

*

अगर आपके गले की निचले हिस्से को छूने पर कुछ महसूस हो।मांसपेशियों व जोड़ो में दर्द हो।गले में सूजन होना या अन्य कोई समस्या। रोजनावृत्ति में दर्द होना व जल्दी होना।प्रजनन संबंधी समस्या होने पर तुरंत थायरायड की जांच कराएं क्योंकि गर्भावस्था में थायरायड होने का खतरा होता है।जल्द थकान होना।बार बार आंत संबंधी समस्या होना।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थायरायड के बारे में जागरुकता (विशेष ) :-

*
आज के दोर में विश्व थायरायड दिवस के मौके पर कई कार्यक्रमों आयोजित कर लोगों को थायरायड के प्रति जागरुक किया जाता है। इस रोग के बारे में जागरुकता के लिए जरूरी है इसके लक्षणों को जाने व तुरंत इसकी जांच कराएं। और गर्भवती महिलाएं को थायरायड जांच जरूर करानी चाहिए जिस से आप आगे के किसी संकट से बचे रहे ।बहुत सी भारतीय महिलाओं में भी थायरायड के लक्षण दिखते हैं तो वे जागरुकता में कमी के चलते इसे नजरअंदाज कर देती हैं। यह एक महत्वपूर्ण बात है,  गर्भावस्था के दौरान थायरायड होने से  गर्भस्थ शिशु का आई क्यू कम हो सकता है इसलिए जाँच तुरंत कराये । लोग, मोटापे, तनाव, अवसाद, बांझपन, कोलेस्ट्राल आस्ट्रियोपोरोसिस जैसी परेशानियां झेलते रहते हैं लेकिन थायरायड जांच नहीं कराते क्योंकि उन्हें पता ही नही होता कि वे जिन परेशानियों से गुजर रहे हैं उसका कारण थायरायड हो सकता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*ईलाज :-*
थायरायड का कोई इलाज नहीं है इसके लिए रोगी को उम्र भर सुबह सुबह खाली पेट गोली लेनी होती है लेकिन व्यायाम, आहार व योगाआसनों से थायरायड रोग को बढ़ने से रोका जा सकता है।
इस रोग में शरीर को पोषक तत्वों की जरुरत होती है इसलिए हरी सब्जियां, फल ज्यादा मात्रा में खाना चाहिए।
रोगी को नियमित थायरायड की जांच कराते रहना चाहिए।
जब थॉयरायड की समस्या बढ़ जाती है तो उसे सर्जरी के द्वारा निकाल दिया जाता है।

----------

